# sculpting white styrofoam Dragon head



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

There have been many posts on what kind of styrofoam to use so I thought I'd post on what can be done with the white stuff this is a new prop I'll be making in the end its going to be a Gothic styled Dragon lamp post









http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2366


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow!! That turned out great. 
I love working with the white foam but never tried anything like that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job. Don't forget to take progress pics of your project.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice....What is the size?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

What did you use to shape it


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! It looks great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job, nice details. looking forward to seeing the progress of him.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great. What did you use to carve the head?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW...that is awesome. Great job!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Where do you get blocks of styrofoam like that? I use lots of it, but I use the insulation strips they sell at home depot. Could really use big blocks. Nice sculpting job! I use cheese graters and rasp files to work out the details what do you use?


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

You are very talented, that looks awesome! Great job, keep sculpting!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

HMD,
this site is a listing of foam suppliers, just find one near you.
http://www.epsmolders.org/2.html


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

these guys are the closest to Miami
http://www.insulfoam.com/


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

When I read "sculpting in stryofoam" I thought to myself "good luck chump" but holy cow that awesome!!!


----------

